# Homemade treats??



## Mouselover99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi I have a question!

I feed my hamsters homemade treats that I make and store because I don't really like to buy store bought ones! So I was windering if any of you know of a good like mouse cookie recipe that is safe for them to eat? I am looking all over but I can't find any!! 
Thank you for your help!!


----------

